# Insurance billing for influenza vaccination



## jerijoa (Sep 6, 2011)

We will bill Medicare Q2037 for the influenza vaccine, and G0008 for it's administration.  Commercial payers we will bill 90656 for the vaccine, and 90471 for the administration.

We are providers for several Medicare Advantage plans.  Does anyone know which set of codes to use for those plans, the Q2037 and the G0008 - or the 90656 and the 90471?  
Also, several of these plans tell us they won't pay for the administration of the vaccine. Would anyone ever bill a nurse visit to cover the administration?  Thanks.


----------

